# Necron Conversion



## J1R3H (Jan 26, 2008)

well...i think im going to get the necrons ,so i was doing some reasearch and i encountered a site dat converted a necron lord put the torso on a destryer body then stuk tomb spider legs on its vent ....man it look so gud....ive been thinkig if you can use the converted models in games im hoping to convert a few my self....


----------



## J1R3H (Jan 26, 2008)

can any one help me?????can any give me any info about this?????


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

thread moved and renamed. be more specific.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

yes ive also seen it at my local gamesworkshop manchester

just get a tomb spider and a destroyer lord


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

It just counts as a Lord w/ Destroyer Body, and yes, it is more than welcome in games.

Personally, I plan to do a Lord w/ Wraith Body to represent the same rules as the Destroyer Lord. It's just more in line with my army's theme.


----------



## J1R3H (Jan 26, 2008)

Hespithe said:


> It just counts as a Lord w/ Destroyer Body, and yes, it is more than welcome in games.
> 
> Personally, I plan to do a Lord w/ Wraith Body to represent the same rules as the Destroyer Lord. It's just more in line with my army's theme.


oh man i was planning to do that.:no:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Neither of us will be the first, or even the hundred and first, people to try it. Go for it... I'd love to see your version.


----------



## J1R3H (Jan 26, 2008)

yeh ino o well mine will be one of the best one....lol...... i post my convertions when i get the army


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Same here, mate. :victory:


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

her is a lord that was done on relicnewsforum
necron lord conversion


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

THat looks so bad I have recently decided to make my next army necrons after a tossup betwee chaos tau and necrons


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Go for Necrons. I also have planned to do a similar conversion on mine. I finally got all the parts so now it's time to build it. Hope to see your as well.


----------

